

Hackers: DO write crypto code, DON'T use it in production - sarciszewski
http://www.cryptofails.com/post/75204435608/write-crypto-code-dont-publish-it

======
sarciszewski
This is written for developers who are trying to get their feet wet with
crypto and are frustrated by all of the industry experts saying "don't roll
your own, use a trusted library."

It's okay to write your own, but not okay to rely on your own.

~~~
frou_dh
Reminds me of the MtGox guy who rolled his own ssh server in PHP. Wonder if it
was used in production?

~~~
sarciszewski
Do you have a link to the source code for it by any chance? :)

